# Anyone ever buy more licenses for Photoshop?



## benhasajeep (Nov 13, 2008)

I just ordered my upgrade to CS4 and full version of LR2.  I would like to put them on 3 computers though (desktop and 2 laptops).  Anyone ever have to buy an additional license?  Or know how much are they?


----------



## MikeBcos (Nov 13, 2008)

Each additional license is the same price as the first, as far as I know, Adobe don't do much in the way of bulk licensing. If you check the licensing agreement Adobe does allow you to load the software onto two computers, as long as the second one is used less than 40% of the time of the main one, only one user may use both computers.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 13, 2008)

Finally got a reply from them.  Yes, 1 user 2 computers.  To get another license the cost is the same as the software.

Oh well, have to keep doing what I have been.  And thats most current versions on desktop and laptop 1 (personal).  And older version on latop #2 (wifes) and #3 (work).


----------



## pete_6109 (Nov 13, 2008)

benhasajeep said:


> Finally got a reply from them. Yes, 1 user 2 computers. To get another license the cost is the same as the software.
> 
> Oh well, have to keep doing what I have been. And thats most current versions on desktop and laptop 1 (personal). And older version on latop #2 (wifes) and #3 (work).


 

That's exactly what I've been doing. Old version at work and newer version (CS2) on my laptop and at home. I just got a new laptop with Vista and transfered the license and now everytime I open CS2 it asks if I want to register the license. It is annoying since I already registered it. This appears to be a known bug that Adobe says will go away if I upgrade. 
Mo money, mo money, mo money.....it never ends...........


----------



## MikeBcos (Nov 13, 2008)

pete_6109 said:


> That's exactly what I've been doing. Old version at work and newer version (CS2) on my laptop and at home. I just got a new laptop with Vista and transfered the license and now everytime I open CS2 it asks if I want to register the license. It is annoying since I already registered it. This appears to be a known bug that Adobe says will go away if I upgrade.
> Mo money, mo money, mo money.....it never ends...........



No it won't, it'll ask you to re-register on every computer you load it on to, CS3 and CS4 do exactly the same thing, CS4 does at least have the option never to be reminded again.

Just go ahead and register again, it only takes a couple of minutes.


----------



## pete_6109 (Nov 13, 2008)

MikeBcos said:


> No it won't, it'll ask you to re-register on every computer you load it on to, CS3 and CS4 do exactly the same thing, CS4 does at least have the option never to be reminded again.
> 
> Just go ahead and register again, it only takes a couple of minutes.


 
I tried registering again and still got the message. Thanks for the heads up though. Maybe I should go back to XP?


----------



## MikeBcos (Nov 13, 2008)

pete_6109 said:


> I tried registering again and still got the message. Thanks for the heads up though. Maybe I should go back to XP?



Probably.  I haven't upgraded any of my PCs to Vista, I was pretty sure at the beginning it was going to become the next Windows ME, it looks like I was right, the Beta of the next version of Windows will be released in January or February with the final version scheduled for possibly early 2010.


----------

